# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  السبت 27 فبراير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم السبت 27/2/2021



Hisham Abdalsamad 

الصدي 

الاحمر يجتاز الفرسان والتصعيد الجماهيري ضد سوداكال يتواصل بقوة
النابي : غاضب من اداء بعض اللاعبين لكن حققنا المهم أمام الأهلي
استاد المريخ يعود لاستقبال مباريات وتدريبات الفرقة الحمراء
الكندو : سننفذ خارطة الفيفا زاهدون في العمل ومصلحة شداد مع سوداكال (شخصية)

الاحمر الوهاج 

الكندو : المصالح الشخصية بين سوداكال وشداد سبب أزمات المريخ 
الاحمر يعود لسكة الانتصارات بثنائية في الفرسان
النابي : لست سعيدا بالإداء والقادم افضل
النابي: احتاج لمزيد من الوقت للتصحيح
تيري يكسر صيام تسجيل الأهداف
عبدالعظيم جابر :  غياب المعد البدني بداية الاعداد له تأثير كبير
الكورفا سود يتقدم الصفوف لاقتلاع سوداكال .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يهزم أهلي الخرطوم بثنائية


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


تغلب  المريخ على نظيره أهلي الخرطوم، بنتيجة (2-0)، امس الجمعة، على ملعب  الجوهرة الزرقاء في مدينة أم درمان، في مباراة مؤجلة من الأسبوع الـ13  بالدوري السوداني الممتاز.



سجل هدفي المريخ، سيف تيري وعبد الرحمن كرنقو في الدقيقتين (36 و57).

ورفع الفوز رصيد المريخ على إلى 22 نقطة ليحتل المركز الثال، علما بأنه يمتلك مواجهتين مؤجلتين.



في المقابل تجمد رصيد أهلي الخرطوم عند 14 نقطة محتلا المركز الثاني عشر بجدول الترتيب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ يتنفّس الصعداء ويعود إلى مسيرة الانتصارات 

  المريخ



 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

جرت عصر، الجمعة، باستاد”الجوهرة الزرقاء”.

تجاوز المريخ الفترة الصعبة التي مرّ بها، وحقق الفوز على نظيره الأهلي  الخرطوم بهدفين دون ردٍ، الجمعة، ضمن المرحلة المؤجلة من الأسبوع العاشر  للدوري السوداني الممتاز.



والفوز  هو الأوّل للمدرب التونسي نصر الدين النابي منذ تقلّده الأمور الفنية  بنادي المريخ خلفًا للفرنسي ديديه قوميز، علمًا بأنّ الفريق الشهير  بـ”الزعيم” لقي بعدها الخسارة في جولتين على التوالي بدوري أبطال إفريقيا،
وتعادل في مواجهتين بالدوري الممتاز أمام الخرطوم الوطني والشرطة القضارف.
وانتهى الشوط الأوّل بتقدّم المريخ بهدفٍ أحرزه اللاعب سيف تيري، وأضاف عبد الرحمن كرنقو الثاني مع انطلاقة الحصة الشوط الثاني.



وحصد المريخ النقطة الـ”22â€³، فيما تجمّد رصيد الأهلي الخرطوم في”13â€³ نقطة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

  أعلن نادي المريخ عودة المُعد البدني - الألماني "توماس مويير" لقيادة  تدريبات الفريق مجدداً وأوضح النادي أن "سوداكال" قد  أكمل بنود الاتفاق؛  وكان الألماني قد سبق له التصريح بعدم العودة إلى تدريبات المريخ في ظل  وجود "آدم" رئيساً.

 وأشارت متابعات "#سبورتاق" الدقيقة، إلى أن المُعد البدني - الألماني قد  ربط عودته للاشراف على الفرقة الحمراء بدنياً بشرط حصوله على المستحقات  القديمة والمتأخرة السداد في عقده السابق ومن ثم التوقيع على العقد الجديد  الذي أرسله "سوداكال".

 "توماس مويير" أخبر المجلس بأن حضوره إلى السودان وتوقيع عقد جديد مع  "المريخ" مرتبط باستلام أمواله القديمة لدى المجلس في محل إقامته بـ"تونس"،  وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن تلك النقطة كانت سبب خلاف الألماني والمجلس قبل تركه  الفريق مع بداية الموسم الحالي، ما يعني بان الأزمة بين الطرفين لم تبارح  مكانها رغم تجدد المفاوضات في الساعات الماضية.

 يُذكر أن المريخ ظل بلا مدرب أحمال لفترة طويلة منذ مغادرة "موير" قبل  التعاقد مع الجزائري "بن قابلية" الذي عمل لمدة شهر واحد قبل أن يرحل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إعفاء جديد في المريخ



                                                      آدم سوداكال                                                                          



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
سيتم إخطار الجهات الرسمية بالقرارين.
  أصدر نادي المريخ قرارًا، الجمعة، قضى بإعفاء مصطفى توفيق من منصب  المدير التنفيذي، وكلّف النادي محمد المصطفى مديراً تنفيذياً لنادي المريخ.



 وقال المكتب الإعلامي للنادي” أنهى رئيس نادي المريخ آدم سوداكال تكليف مصطفى توفيق من منصب المدير التنفيذي للنادي”.
  وأضاف” تمّت إعادته لمنصب المدير الإداري بالنادي”.
  ويعيش نادي المريخ وضعًا إداريًا غامضًا على خلفية صراعاتٍ بين مجموعة آدم عبد الله سوداكال، ومجموعة محمد موسى الكندو.



 والأربعاء،  عزل اتحاد الجماهير بنادي المريخ آدم سوداكال عن رئاسة النادي، وأعلن  شرعية اللجنة التنفيذية بمجلسه والتي يقودها محمد موسى الكندو، علي أسد،  علي أبشر، وهيثم الرشيد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي "الفرسان":  الشرطة تتحمل مسؤولية خسارة المريخ

  حمّل مجلس إدارة نادي "الأهلي الخرطوم" قوات الشرطة مسؤولية خسارة نتيجة  مباراته أمام المريخ التي جرت عصر الأمس على ملعب "استاد الهلال"، بعد توتر  الأوضاع بين لاعبي الفريقين قبل المباراة بسبب المشادات عند مدخل الإستاد  بشأن الحافلة التي تقل بعثة فريق الكرة بالنادي الأهلي والتي تعرضت  لمضايقات عند الدخول للملعب على حد قول "إدارة الفرسان".

 وقال النادي في بيان عبر مكتبه الإعلامي: "منعت حافلة اللاعبين من الدخول  مؤقتاً ما إنعكس سلباً على روح اللاعبين، وظهر التوتر خلال المباراة وأثر  على مردود أكثر من عنصر ما افقدهم التركيز وسهل مهمة الخصم".

 وواصل النادي في البيان : "تطورت الأحداث عقب المباراة باحتجاز لاعبيَّن  من الأهلي بالقوة، رغماً عن محاولات تدخل أعضاء مجلس الإدارة، ومراقب  الجولة لإحتواء الأمر، بسبب تعنت وإصرار قادة القوة الشرطية التي كانت  مكلفة بتغطية اللقاء".

 وتعود القصة للمشاحنات التي دارت في الساحة المريخية بين مجلس الإدارة  والجمهور الرافض لوجوده، مما أدى إلى تشدد قوة الشرطة عند دخول الحافلة  التي تقل "لاعبي الأهلي" بحجة ان بينهم جماهير مريخية وهو مارفضه اللاعبون  بالحافلة.

 وأعربت إدارة النادي عن رفضها لتلك الاجراءات والمشددة مع اللاعبين،  وأشارت إلى ان النظام فى الملعب مهمة "أمن الملاعب" وليس الشرطة التي تتدخل  فى حالات معروفة ومنصوص عليها وبعلم مراقب المباراة، وهو مالم يحدث قبل  وبعد الجولة، وأكَّد  النادي "في ختام البيان" عزمه على تصعيد الأمر لكافة  الجهات التى من شأنها ان تحفظ حقوق الفريق.
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ السوداني يلجأ لخبرات الأجانب


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ 
أصدر  مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ، اليوم الخميس، برئاسة آدم سوداكال، في اجتماعه  الطارئ، عدة قرارات مفاجئة تتعلق بتدعيم الجهاز الفني للفريق.

وعلى  المستوى الإداري، جرى تكليف الصادق صالح جابر مادبو نائب الرئيس للشئون  المالية والاستثمار، برئاسة القطاع الرياضي، بدلًا من عمر محمد عبد الله،  ومعتصم محمد مالك عضو مجلس الإدارة، نائبًا له.

وقرر مجلس  المريخ، التعاقد مع المعد البدني الألماني توماس مويير، إضافة لمدرب الحراس  التونسي محمد الفطناسي، والتعاقد مع طبيب العلاج الطبيعي المصري إسلام  جمال حلمي.

وباغت مجلس إدارة نادي  المريخ، المراقبين، بتعيين السوداني المعروف في نهاية تسعينيات القرن  الماضي، عبد الرحمن درمة، ضابطًا لمعسكرات الفريق.

كما قرر مجلس  المريخ، تدشين العمل بنظام العضوية الإلكترونية، إضافة لنافذتي المكتب  التنفيذي والنادي، وذلك يوم الأحد المقبل في تمام العاشرة صباحًا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طاقم تحكيم من "سيشل" لموقعة المريخ وسيمبا

  تشير متابعات #سبورتاق أن الإتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم أختار طاقم تحكيم  من "سيشل" لإدارة مباراة المريخ و"سيمبا" التنزاني لحساب الجولة الثالثة من  مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا والتي تقام على ملعب "الجوهرة  الزرقاء" بأمدرمان.

 وبحسب ما تحصل عليه "سبورتاق"، فإن الدولي "برنارد هنسل كاميل" سيدير  المواجهة بمساعدة "جيمس فريدريك" مساعداً أول و"ستيف ماري" مساعد ثاني إلى  جانب "ايجبرت هافيلوك" حكماً رابعاً على أن يراقب المباراة الكيني "دافيد  موانقي" فيما تم اختيار الاثيوبي "مايكل ايميرو" منسقا عاماً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مدرب المريخ النابي يبعث برسالة”مؤثّرة” 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قبل ساعاتٍ من النزال المرتقب.
دعا مدرب المريخ، نصر الدين النابي، لاعبيه إلى عدم الاستسلام، مطالبًا  بتحقيق الفوز في مباراة الغد أمام الأهلي الخرطوم في الدوري السوداني  الممتاز.



وقال  النابي بحسب المكتب الإعلامي، الخميس،”علينا أنّ نواصل العمل والاجتهاد  فهنالك جولات مهمة في الدوري ومجموعات البطولة الإفريقية.
والجمعة، يواجه المريخ نظيره الأهلي الخرطوم في مباراةٍ صعبةٍ ضمن الدوري الممتاز.
ويعاني المريخ من تراجع النتائج على الصعيد المحلي والإفريقي، ولم يحقق الفريق الفوز في أربع مبارياتٍعلى التوالي بجميع المسابقات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مواجهة بين شداد وجماهير المريخ.. ومكالمة مع سوداكال
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





تابع ""،  مساء الخميس، اجتماعا غير معلن، بين رئيس اتحاد الكرة السوداني،  كمال شداد، و5 ممثلين لجماهير المريخ التي حضرت لمقر الاتحاد بالعشرات،  لإيصال وجهة نظرها حول الوضع الراهن للنادي.

واشتكت جماهير المريخ  من التعامل مع ملف عضوية النادي، الذي ترى أن رئيس مجلس الإدارة، ارتكب فيه  عدة أخطاء، أولها أنه حدد مكانين لاكتساب العضوية، الأول دار النادي،  والثاني مقر المكتب التنفيذي، وقد اعترضت الجماهير على الأخير، بدعوى أن  هذا يحدث لأول مرة في تاريخ المريخ.

والملف الآخر الذي تحدثت عنه  الجماهير، هو أن لجنة العضوية التي كونها آدم سوداكال، جاءت بأسماء غير  معروفة في مجتمع النادي، مطالبين بتكوين لجنة لمراقبة ملف العضوية، من جميع  أطياف المريخ.

من جانبه، أكد شداد أن اتحاد الكرة السوداني، لن  يتدخل في شؤون المريخ، وأنه لا يملك سلطة على قرارات سوداكال، وأن الفيفا  يتعامل معه ويعترف به كرئيس، إلى حين تنفيذ خارطة الطريق.

وأشار إلى أن الفيفا شدد على استقلالية النادي.

وأجاب  شداد على سؤال من جماهير المريخ، حول خطاب الفيفا بخصوص خارطة الطريق،  وجزئية "التنسيق" بين اتحاد الكرة والنادي، حيث قال إن هذا كان يعني  التنسيق مع المريخ، في مقترح مواد نظامه الأساسي الجديد.

وأضاف أن  الجهة المعترف بقراراتها، حول فتح عضوية نادي المريخ لتجديدها، قبل  المشاركة في الجمعيتين العموميتين، هي تلك التي يرأسها آدم سوداكال.

وطلب  شداد من المجتمعين معه، كتابة مقترحاتهم بشأن العضوية في النادي، وفي غضون  ذلك أجرى اتصالا برئيس المريخ، آدم سوداكال، وتحدث معه طويلا حول  التساؤلات بخصوص العضوية، وتجديدها بنظام إلكتروني.

وخلال المكالمة،  التزم آدم سوداكال بفتح باب تجديد العضوية، وذلك انطلاقا من الساعة  العاشرة صباح الأحد الماضي بدار النادي، حيث تجري إجراءات التجديد بواسطة  موظف متفرغ.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النابي في مؤتمر صحفي بعد لقاء الأهلي الخرطوم




في تصريح صحفي عقب المباراة تحدث التونسي نصر الدين النابي لوسائل الإعلام، ابتدر النابي حديثه عن المباراة التي جمعت فريقه بالأهلي الخرطوم بشكل عام، و اكد ان مستوى المباراة لا يليق بفريقين عريضين مثل المريخ و الاهلي.


اعترف نصر الدين بعدم ظهور فريقه بشكل مرضى خلال الشوط الأول، و اللعب لا يتناسب مع نادي كبير مثل المريخ، و اكد حزنه الشديد على طريقة اللعب خصوصاً الإرسال الطويل .

فيما واصل النابي حديثه بانه قد حقق الاهم بالفوز بالثلاث نقاط، و اكد ان ثمة عمل كبير ينتظره رفقة المريخ لعودته لمستواه المعهود و ان تحقيق ذلك يتطلب وقتاً و هدوء.

اختتم التونسي حديثه بأن أداء بعض المحترفين لم يكن مرضي له خلال الشوط الاول و اكد انه تحدث بحزم معهم بين الشوطين ليضعهم أمام مسؤولياتهم .







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




*اتحاد جماهير المريخ*

مواصلة للتصعيد الذي تعاهد عليه اتحاد الجماهير فقد تواصل المد الثوري اليوم الجمعة عقب مباراة المريخ والأهلي الخرطوم حيث وصلت مجموعة من جماهير المريخ لاستاد الهلال لتوصيل رسالة مفادها *أبعاد انس نصر الدين* من فريق الكرة وهذا مطلب لا حياد عنه مهما كلف الأمر.
ورغم وجود ممانعة كبيرة في الوصول إلى *انس نصر الدين* الا ان الرسالة وصلته واجمعت مجموعة كبيرة من الجماهير بالتحرك صوب الفندق الذي تقيم فيه البعثة ووصلت المجموعة إلى بهو الفندق وطالبت استقبال الفندق بأن يتم ايصالهم بضابط المعسكر *درمة*  او اي مسئول  عن بعثة الفريق او انس نصر الدين إلا أنهم فوجئوا بعدم تواجدهم جميعا وقد أفادت إدارة الفندق بأن المتواجدين مع الفريق حاليا *أيمن اليماني* وقد التقت الجماهير به خارج حرم الفندق ومعه الدكتور محمد كمال رفقة الكباتن محمد المصطفى وأحمد ادم واوصلت لايمن اليماني رسالتها بأن لا مكان لانس نصر الدين مع الفريق ويجب عليهم أبعاده أبعاد كامل منذ اللحظة وإلا سوف تكون العواقب وخيمة وقد صادف ذلك خروج بعض المحترفين من الفندق ومعهم بعض لاعبي المريخ وقد قامت الجماهير بالقاء التحية لهم والشد من ازرهم ومطالبتهم ببذل مزيد من الجهد من أجل المريخ وان اتحاد الجماهير قد التزم التزاما قويا مع بعض الأقطاب والرموز بتذليل الصعاب التي تقف في طريقهم نحو مريخ معافى 

كما يناشد اتحاد جمهور المريخ الصفوة الكرام بالالتفاف حول منظومة الاتحاد حتى يتعافى المريخ من كل النكبات 
ويناشد اتحاد الجماهير الصفوة بالتواجد بكثافة يوم الاحد أمام المكتب التنفيذي بالخرطوم (2) وذلك منعا لفتح اي نافذة للعضوية من طرف ادم سوداكال وسوف تتواصل اجتماعات اتحاد الجماهير يوم غدا بالمكتب التنفيذي في تمام الساعة الثانية ظهرا حتى تتحقق جميع المطالب وعلى الصفوة التحرك والالتفاف والحضور يومي غدا وبعد غدا للمكتب التنفيذي لمزيد من الضغط على *ادم سوداكال* وزمرته.

*وعاش المريخ موفور القيم ناهض العزة خفاق العلم*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من لقاء المريخ الاهلي الخرطوم امس














*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




بيان 

عاش المريخ العظيم موفور القيم 


جماهير المريخ العظيم تابعتم دعمنا الغير محدود للكيان خلال الفترات السابقة من تسجيلات وعلاج للمصابين  وغيره عبر المجلس الحالي واضعين الكيان وعشقنا له دافعنا لنري مريخ مهاب يخافه الخصوم وبعد التدهور المريع الذي اصاب الفريق والنتائج الكارثية وعدم الاستقرار الفني والاداري مما حدا بجماهير المريخ للوقوف لوقف هذه المهازل واستعادة هيبة الكيان والفريق حتي يعود ماردا احمرا يخشاه الجميع 

وإذ نعلن مواصلة دعمنا للكيان عبر اتحاد الجماهير والوقوف معهم للوصول لخارطة طريق تعبر بالفريق والكيان الي حين اختيار من يقود المريخ عبر جمعية عمومية تتوافق فيها كيانات المريخ المختلفة واعضاء جمعيته العمومية 

القنصل  حازم مصطفي



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وضح الحقائق عبر عالم الرياضة 




الكندو: الجماهير صاحبة القرار في مصير المريخ.

سننفذ خارطة الفيفا وزاهدون في العمل. 

القنصل حازم أعلن استعداده الكامل للدعم.

ومصلحة شداد مع سوداكال (شخصية) 

 ملعبنا جاهز لاستقبال المباريات 

المركز الإعلامى: عوض العبيد

قال عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ محمد موسى الكندو: إن اتحاد جماهير المريخ الذي يضم كل قطاعات النادي هو صاحب الكلمة الفصل في تقرير مصير ناديه، وتحديد نظامه الأساسي، واختيار من يدير النادي في الفترة المقبلة، وابان خلال حديثه لبرنامج عالم الرياضة بالتلفزيون القومي ظهر اليوم الجمعة أنهم في المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ رهن إشارة اتحاد الجماهير، معلنا استعدادهم لتقديم استقالاتهم فورا متى ما طلبت الجماهير، واعترف الكندو أن انضمانهم لقطاع الجماهير جاء متأخرا، معلنا تأكيده أنه لا هم لهم غير أنهاء عمل المجلس، َوذهاب سوداكال، وأضاف أنهم عازمون على تنفيذ خارطة الفيفا التي طالبت من خلالها بعقد جمعية عمومية لتعديل النظام الأساسي، وانتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد لنادي المريخ خلال فترة زمنية محددة، وأضاف اَن إجراءات تجديد واكتساب العضوية مستمرة بمنفذ واحد هو دار النادي، معلنا أن عدد الذين جددوا عضويتهم تجاوز ال ظ§ظ ظ  عضو خلال أسبوع من تاريخ فتح باب اكتساب العضوية، وسداد الاشتراكات. 
وهاجم الكندو_ عبر عالم الرياضة بالتلفزيون القومي_ آدم سوداكال واصفا اياه بالمتسلط، ومضى بالقول (سوداكال ينفرد بالقرارات، وكان المريخ إحدى شركاته، ويتجاوز القوانين، والنظام الأساسي، وللأسف بمعاونة من رئيس الاتحاد السوداني الدكتور كمال شداد). واستغرب الكندو من تغيير شداد لموقفه من اعتماد سوداكال رئيسا للمريخ، متسائلا (ما الذي حدث وجعل شداد يغير موقفه تجاه سوداكال؟، هل يريد شداد أن يستفيد منه في انتخابات الاتحاد العام؟، معلنا أن مصلحة شداد في بقاء سوداكال (شخصية)، واكد الكندو أنهم ماضون في تحقيق أهداف الجماهير، مشددا  على أحقيتهم في إدارة ملف العضوية حسب آخر اجتماع رسمي لمجلس الإدارة في أكتوبر من العام الماضي، وبصفتهم أعضاء مجلس، معلنا انه لا توجد قوة في الأرض تستطيع سلبهم هذا الحق.
وأبان الكندو انه تلقى اتصالا هاتفيا من القطب المريخي القنصل حازم مصطفى أكد من خلاله متابعته باهتمام كل ما يدور من حراك إداري وجماهيري في الساحة المريخية، وأضاف أن القتصل حازم أكد جاهزيته لتقديم كل أشكال الدعم المادي، والوقوف مع جماهير المريخ حتى انتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد. 
وقدم الكندو شكره، وإشادته بالقنصل حازم الذي تكفل بكل التسجيلات المريخية الأخيرة، وعلى موقفه النبيل، وغير المستغرب. 
 وزف محمد موسى الكندو عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ البشريات للجماهير الحمراء معلنا جاهزية ملعب المريخ بأم درمان لاستقبال المباريات، وتدريبات فريق الكرة، بداية بمباراة سيمبا التنزاني القادمة في مجموعات دوري الأبطال يوم الخامس من الشهر المقبل، مضيفا أن الملعب أصبح جاهزاً بنسبة تفوق الـ(95%)، ولم يتبق إلا بعض التفاصيل الصغيرة التي ستنتهي خلال أيام، وقال: إن كل اعمال الصيانة تمت بجهد خالص من قروب الدكتورجار النبي (الجار لأعمار الدار)،والقروبات الجماهيرية، مثمنا الدور الكبير الذي ظل يقوم به دكتورجار النبي تجاه المريخ، مبينا أن ذلك غير مستغرب على عاشق المريخ وخادمه جار النبي، مشيدا بكل القروبات التي تفاعلت مع أعمال الصيانة حتى تكللت بالنجاح




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺿﻲ : ﺷﺪﺍﺩ ﻻ ﻳﺮﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺧﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺃﺯﻣﺔ ﻋﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺩﻋﻤﺎ ﻻﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻛﺎﻝ






ﻛﻮﺭﺓ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ



ﻛﺸﻒ ﺩ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺿﻲ ﻭﻛﻴﻞ ﻭﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ
ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻖ ﺍﻥ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﻟﻌﺎﻡ 2016 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺭﻱ
ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻌﻮﻝ ﻳﻌﺪ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻻﻧﺴﺐ ﻭﺍﻻﻓﻀﻞ ﺣﺘﻲ ﺍﻵﻥ ﻟﻠﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﻴﻦ ﻣﺸﻴﺮﺍ
ﺇﻟﻲ ﺃﻥ ﺩﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺷﺪﺍﺩ ﻭﺩﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺣﺴﻦ ﺍﺑﻮ ﺣﺒﻞ ﺷﺎﺭﻛﺎ ﻓﻲ
ﺻﻴﺎﻏﺔ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ .
ﻭﺃﻭﺿﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺿﻲ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﺍﺗﺎﺡ ﺑﺘﻜﻮﻳﻦ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﻟﺘﻌﺪﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ
ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﻷﻱ ﻫﻴﺌﺔ ﺭﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ : ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﺓ 63 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﺋﺤﺔ
ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ ﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﻫﻴﺌﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﻧﺼﺖ ﺑﻮﺟﻮﺏ ﺗﻜﻮﻳﻦ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ
ﻟﺘﻌﺪﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﻷﻱ ﻫﻴﺌﺔ ﺭﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﺳﺒﻮﻋﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ
ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺻﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺛﻢ ﺩﻋﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﻻ
ﺗﺘﺠﺎﻭﺯ ﻋﺸﺮﺓ ﺍﺳﺎﺑﻴﻊ ﻹﺟﺎﺯﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﺛﻢ ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺚ
ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﺑﻤﻮﺟﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﺒﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﺫﺍ ﺃﺭﺍﺩ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ
ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺧﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺃﺯﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﻟﻔﻌﻠﻬﺎ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ :
ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺷﺪﺍﺩ ﺭﺍﻓﺾ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺧﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺷﺆﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﻣﺴﺎﻧﺪﺓ
ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻛﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﺑﻘﺎﺀ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻻﻃﻮﻝ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﻣﻤﻜﻨﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺭﺋﺎﺳﺔ
ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**وكفى*



 *إسماعيل حسن*
 *بعد شنو يا أسد*

صحيح أن الإخوة في جناج أسد والكندو، انقلبوا في الأيام الأخيرة على الرئيس المفروض عليهم فرضاً من قبل الدكتور كمال شداد، وتحركوا تحركات جادة لتصحيح أخطائهم السابقة بقرارات قوية، آخرها فتح باب العضوية بالرسوم القديمة.. ولكن تبقى الحقيقة أنهم فعلوا ذلك بعد أن خربت مالطا.. وأنهم بسلبيتهم وتسليمهم لقيادهم لسوداكال في السنوات الماضية، مكنوا لبقائه، ومنحوا رئاسته شرعية لا يستحقها، في وقت كان بإمكانهم أن يسقطوها باستقالات تقوّض أركان المجلس، خاصة وأن الرئيس كان في الحبس، وطارق المعتصم كان مستقيلاً، وكذلك قريش – رحمة الله عليه – كان مستقيلاً، ومادبو في فرنسا قريب الستة أشهر..
 * بوضوح.. سوداكال ما كان له أن يتمكن كل هذا التمكين، لولا الأعضاء الذين ينقلبون عليه الآن.. لذا يمكن القول إنهم شركاء لسوداكال في الدمار الذي حاق بنادينا العظيم..
 *مالكم كيف تحكمون*
 * كتبت في مقالي يوم مباراتنا أمام فيتا كلوب، الفقرات أدناه:
 * مع أن فريق فيتاكلوب الشهير ب(الدلافين السوداء)، خسر في أرضه أولى مبارياته في دور المجموعات أمام سيمبا التنزاني، إلا أنه يبقى فيتا ثاني أكبر ناد في الكونغو بعد مازيمبي.. ويبقى فيتا الذي سبق أن حقق بطولة أفريقيا عام 1973م.. ووصل النهائي في نفس البطولة عام 1981م.. ثم جاء وحقق الوصافة للمرة الثانية عام 2014م.. ويقيني أن فريقاً هذا هو تاريخه، لا يمكن أن تخدعنا هزيمته في أرضه من سيمبا، فنظن أنه سيكون صيداً سهلاً في مباراة اليوم.. وإلى ذلك نلفت نظر فرساننا الحمر، آملين في أن يتحلوا بالجدية الكاملة.. ويركزوا في تعاملهم مع الفرص التي ستلوح لهم.. ويحذروا الهجمات المرتدة.. ويعوا إذا كان فيتا خسر مباراته الأولى ولا بديل له اليوم سوى الفوز، فنحن مثله خسرنا المباراة الأولى ولا بديل لنا سوى النقاط الثلاث..
 * أما كونه خسر في أرضه، بينما خسرنا خارج أرضنا، فهي حسبة ما عادت ذات جدوى مع قيام المباريات بدون جمهور..
 * أخيراً وباختصار…… إذا احترم المريخ خصمه الكونغولي اليوم، ولم يستخف به؛ لن يجد صعوبة في تحقيق الفوز وحصد النقاط كاملة..
 * وإذا – لا قدر الله – استهان به، أو تراخى، أو اضطرب في أدائه على نحو ما حدث في مباراة القاهرة، لن نستبعد تعثره……. إنتهت…
 * بالله عليكم هل في هذه الفقرات تطبيل أو إستهانة بفيتا، أو تأكيد على أننا سنفوز سنفوز..
 * مش أنا وبس.. كل الزملاء الحمر حذروا من هذا الفريق، ومن مغبة الاستخفاف به…. ومع هذا كله يحمّل البعض في الأسافير، إعلام المريخ مسؤولية الهزيمة ويزعمون أنه صوّر للاعبين سهولة المباراة..
 * إذا في قلم أو قلمين فعلا ذلك، فإن لكل قاعدة شواذ، وليس من العدالة أن نهاجم الإعلام كله بسببهما….!!!
 *آخر السطور*
 * سخرت بعض الأقلام الهلالية من هزيمة المريخ في أرضه أمس الأول من فيتا كلوب، فتعادل فريقها أمس في أرضه مع أضعف فرق مجموعته “مازيمبي”.. وبالتالي إذا سخرت بعض الأقلام المريخية من هذا التعادل اليوم، حقو الهلالاب ما يزعلوا… لأن البادئ هو الأظلم..
 * بالمناسبة.. التعادل في الأرض بحسابات دور المجموعات، لا يختلف كثيراً عن الهزيمة في الأرض…. الباب جنب الحيطة..
 * صدقني يا سوداكال لو قدمت استقالتك من رئاسة المريخ، لن تندم…
 * بالعكس.. حا ترتاح، ونحن ذاتنا حا نرتاح..
 * إذا اتفقنا على أن هنالك جملة من الأسباب وراء هزيمتينا من الأهلي وفيتا، فإن على رأسها في رأيي، عدم انضباط اللاعبين في المعسكرات.. بمعنى أنهم لا يلتزمون بمواعيد النوم والوجبات.. ويسهرون حتى الصباح مع الفيس والوات ساب واتصالات الأحباب والأحباب.. مما يؤكد غياب القطاع الرياضي ودائرة الكرة..
 * والآن تبقت لمباراتنا أمام سيمبا يوم 6 مارس القادم بملعب الهلال، تسعة أيام فقط.. وإذا لم ينضبط اللاعبون فيها، لن نتوقع جديداً في أدائهم في هذه المباراة.. اللهم قد بلغت القطاع الرياضي.. اللهم فاشهد..
 * وكفى.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خارطة الطريق
ناصر بابكر
#رسالة في بريد #اتحاد_الجماهير



أي نداء أو مناشدة لسوداكال ومجلسه للرحيل لن تجدي لأن كل الشواهد تثبت أن مصلحة المريخ لا تعنيهم وأن هذا الرئيس لم يكتفي بصنوف الذل والعذاب التي اذاقها للمريخ ويطمح للمزيد بدورة انتخابية جديدة يعمل بكل السبل للترتيب لها .. وعلى الرغم من أن أوجه الفشل الإدارية في كل الملفات وعلى مدار ثلاث سنوات فاقت حد الوصف، إلا أن محصلة فريق الكرة على مدار تلك السنوات تعتبر أشبه بالإعجاز في ظل السوء الإداري، وما كان للمريخ أن يظفر بالممتاز لثلاث نسخ متتالية ويبلغ نصف نهائي أقوى نسخة للبطولة العربية ويصل لمرحلة المجموعات الموسم الحالي رغم تراكم الإخفاقات واحاطة مقومات الفشل بالفريق إحاطة السوار بالمعصم، ما كان لتلك النتائج والنجاحات أن تتحقق لولا التفاف أحباء المريخ في كل مكان بالعالم حول ناديهم وذلك من ناحية، ومن أخرى وهو العامل الأهم عزل فريق الكرة عن الصراعات التي ما فارقت الديار طوال تلك السنوات ..


لذا، تجدني في غاية الأسف لما يحدث خلال الساعات الأخيرة التي تم نقل الصراع خلالها إلى محيط الفريق وشابت خلالها #الثورة المطلوبة على سوداكال ومجلسه جوانب سلبية تشوه صورتها، على رأسها إقحام الفريق في الصراع وهو توجه خطير ويمكن أن يقود لما لا يحمد عقباه ليس في حاضر المريخ فحسب بل في مستقبله كذلك لأنه يؤطر لسنة سيئة للحد البعيد في قادم سنوات الكيان،  إذ أن فريق الكرة يفترض أن يكون #خط_احمر في كل زمان ومكان ويفترض أن يحرص الكل على جعله بعيداً عن أي صراع.

والجانب السلبي الآخر الذي لا أتفق معه هو مطاردة #موظفين بالنادي ومحاولة طردهم #بالقوة والموظف مهما كانت درجة سوءه فينبغي أن لا يكون هدفا للجماهير لأن هنالك #مجلس_ادارة قام بتعيينه واستعان بخدماته وهو الذي يطلب منه تنفيذ أي عمل وذات المجلس هو المعني بمتابعة وتقييم عمل الموظفين، وبالتالي، حتى حال كان #انس_نصرالدين أسوأ مدير كرة في العالم ولو كان #زاكي_الدين_الصادق أسوأ منسق اعلامي في العالم و#موظفي المكتب التنفيذي كانوا الأسوأ، فجميعهم لا يمكن تحميلهم وزر استعانة سوداكال ومجلسه بخدماتهم والتمسك باستمرارهم وطالما أن #الثورة الحالية تسعى للإطاحة بمجلس سوداكال والوصول إلى مجلس أفضل، فالواجب التركيز على الهدف والعمل على إسقاط المجلس وعدم معاقبة ومطاردة الموظفين بجريرة إخفاقات ومساوئ إدارة سوداكال وعلينا أن لا ننسى أن أي مجلس قادم سيكون له صلاحيات اختيار من يشاء من موظفين.

وجود الكندو وأسد كجزء رئيسي من الحراك الحالي وكلاهما من أبرز أعضاء مجلس سوداكال في الوقت الذي يطارد فيه الموظفين من أبرز تناقضات #الثورة الحالية، واقحام الفريق في الحراك من أبرز مساوئها، لذا اعود لما بدأت به "البوست" واجدد القول أن مناشدة سوداكال للإنسحاب من المشهد المريخي والاكتفاء بما الحقه بالنادي من خراب لن يكون نداء مجديا لذا فإنني أناشد #اتحاد_الجماهير واكرر لهم المناشدة بإبعاد فريق كرة القدم عن #الثورة وترك #الموظفين في حالهم وتركيز #الثورة بالكامل ضد المجلس حتى يتم اقتلاعه.
#ابعدوا_الفريق_عن_الصراع_ضد_المجلس
#لا_للاعتداء_على_الموظفين
#دعوا_الفريق_ينعم_بالهدوء
#نقل_الصراع_لمحيط_الفريق_سنة_سيئة








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي



 معاوية الجاك
غضبة الحليم .. إنتهى الدرس
* يبدو أن الأمور في المريخ تسير في نفق مظلم وغريب وكارثي بعد إرتفاع حِدة التصعيد بصورة سريعة عقب خسارة الفريق أمام فيتا الكنغولي برباعية في دوري أبطال أفريقيا
 * من الواضح أن جمهور المريخ وصل لقناعة ثابتة بأن حقوقه لن تصله إلا عبر إستخدام القوة والسير على ذات المسار الذي حدده وإتخذه رئيس الإتحاد وهو يتحدى أهل المريخ ويساند رئيساً للمريخ حقق كل أنواع الفشل
 * من خلال متابعتنا لما جرى من أحداث وحالة الغبن والغضب في عيون بعض المريخاب يمكننا القول أن القادم سيكون سيئاً جداً وربنا يكضب الشينة
 * الجمهور وصل مرحلة الإنفجار ولا أظن أن هناك من يقوى على صده إلا إذا وصل مربع إستعادته لحقوقه
 * ما كنا نريد للأمور أن تصل هذه المرحلة ولكن يبدو أن كمال شداد إستغل صمت وهدوء ورزانة وحِلم أنصار الأحمر الوهاج ولم يحتاط لغضبة الحيلم وها هو الحليم غضِب بطريقة لم نعهدها عليه من قبل
 * ظللنا نتواجد وسط أنصار الأحمر الوهاج ونتواصل معهم منذ سنوات طويلة ولم نشاهدهم بمثل ما شاهدناهم أمس وأمس الأول وهم في قمة الغضب
 * أي كوارث تحدث من غضبة أنصار المريخ سيكون مسؤولاً عنها بصورة مباشرة رئيس الإتحاد العام كمال شداد لأنه وصل مرحلة بعيدة من إستفزاز الجمهور
 * آخر مراحل الأستفزاز التي وصلها شداد لانصار الأحمر الوهاج مخاطبته لعضوي المجلس أسد والكندو بشأن العضوية وإعترافهم بمجموعة سوداكال كمجلس رسمي مع أن راعي الضأن في الخلاء يعلم أن العضوية شأن داخلي لا علاقة للإتحاد بها وحتى المخاطبة تجاوز فيها شداد الأمين العام للإتحاد حسن أبو جبل ومعروف أن أي مخاطبة للإتحاد تصدر عبر الأمين العام وهذا لم يحدث حيث تجاوزه شداد وأصدر خطاباً ممهوراً بإسمه ليحمي سوداكال الذي تربطه معه مصالح إنتخابية
 * المهم أن الغضبة التي إنتظمت أوساط جمهور المريخ لن يخمدها شداد أو سوداكال أو غيرهم ما لم يعلنا مباشرة إنسحابهما من المشهد المريخي دون تردد وبسرعة
 * لا أحد يضمن ما ستفعله الجماهير الغاضبة خاصة وهي مدفوعةً بإستفزاز شداد لذي لم يقدر أمة المريخ التي تقدر بعشرات الملايين فطفق يستفزهم يوماً بد يوم دون إنتباه لما سيحدث ويبدو أنه لم يتحوط لهذا اليوم وها هي الجماهير تعلن الغضبة الضارية
 * نتمنى أن يبادر شداد وسوداكال بإطفاء الغضبة الجماهيرية المريخية من خلال إعادة الأمور الإدارية في المريخ لوضعها الطبيعي وإعلان لجنة تطبيع تكون مسؤولةً عن تسيير الأمور وترتيب العضوية بطريقة محترمة بدلاً من دعم سوداكال الذي لا يضمنه المريخاب في أن يتعامل مع ملف العضوية بالطريقة المطلوبة وقد تم تجريبه كثيراً في عدد من الملفات فلم يجني الجمهور غير السراب والغش
 * نسأل المولى أن تهدأ الأمور وسط أنصار الأحمر الوهاج بمبادرة سريعة من الإتحاد بإبعاد سوداكال وإعلان لجنة تسيير ترتب البيت المريخي لإنتخابات قادمة

توقيعات متفرقة

* أكثر ما إستفز جمهور المريخ هو تعامل شداد مع ملف الهلال بطريقة مختلفة تماماً عن طريقة تعامله مع ملف المريخ حيث تفرغ بنفسه لإعلان لجنة تطبيع هلالية برئاسة هشام السوباط وأصر على الرجل أن يتولى رئاسة اللجنة رغم مريخيته وإعتذاره مرتين وبخطاب مكتوب إلا أن شداد مارس عليه ضغطاً عنيفاً حتى وافق.
 * وعندما تعلق الأمر بالمريخ وإنتهت فترة عُمر مجلس سوداكال تباطأ شداد بل مارس سلوكاً غريباً بدعمه لرئيس مجلس المريخ بطريقة مستفزة فلم يحترم كل أهل المريخ بل وزاد بإستفزاز متعمد ومستمر دون مراعاة لقيمة ومقام هذا الكيان العظيم
 * شداد ما دام لا يرد أن يكُف عن التدخل في الشأن المريخي بطريقته المستفزة والضارة للكيان فعليه أن يستعد لغضبة أنصار المريخ والتي لا عاصم له منها سوى التسليم بعد أوصلها هذه المرحلة من الغضب
 * خطوة ممتازة من إتحاد جماهير المريخ بإستلام المكتب التنفيذي وتسمية الكوتش مازدا رئيساً للقطاع الرياضي وإعادة أيمن عدار مديراً للكرة وهذه الخطوة تأخرت كثيراً وشداد وسوداكال هما من أوصلا الجماهير لهذه المرحلة
 * لو أردنا تشريح الحالة المريخية التي وصلت مرحلة الإنهيار بالخسارة الكبيرة أمام فيتا الكنغولي برباعية لهدف أمس الأول فلا بد من العودة إلى جذور الأزمة من قبل ظهور سوداكال لأن الأزمة المريخية العامة لم تبدأ مع سوداكال ولن تنتهي به ما دامت المؤسسية والإحترافية غائبة تماماً عن الديار المريخية
 * أزمة المريخ أزمة منظومة كاملة لا تنفك عن بعضها وهناك مسببات من خارج المنظومة المريخية ممثلة في الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم والذي تتمثل مشاركته في حالة الإنهيار الحالية في الدعم الذي يقدمه الفاشل كمال شداد لسوداكال بحمايته له نكايةً في بعض المريخاب ووصلاً لتحقيق أهداف بعينها مما يكشف أن شداد غير مؤهل ليكون رئيساً للإتحاد العام لكرة القدم ويفتقد للأهلية التي تؤهله لإدارة مؤسسة الإتحاد
 * على مستوى أهل المريخ تتمثل مساهمتهم في الأزمة المريخية في العزوف عن التقدم والمشاركة في إدارة ناديهم ولو بالقليل عبر نيل العضوية
 * مريخاب الخارج وعدد غير قليل من مريخاب الداخل أسهموا بدرجة كبيرة في دعم المريخ من خلال النفرات عبر قروبات الواتساب ولم يقصروا إطلاقاً وفي المقابل نجد سوداكال مارس الإتكالية ونام على العسل تاركاً مهمة الدعم لآخرين ليكتفي هو بدور الفُرجة والتنعُم بمنصب رئيس مجلس المريخ
 * قديماً قالوا : إخشى الحليم إذا غضِب .. وها هو الحليم يغضب.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :



 Hisham Abdalsamad 

• التعادل يعرقل الطموح الأوروبي لليفانتي وأتلتيك بيلباو في الدوري الاسباني
• بريمن ينهي سلسلة اللا هزيمة لفرانكفورت في الدوري الالماني
• ثنائية الجزائري بونجاح تقود السد للتتويج بكأس قطر على حساب الدحيل
• قرعة الدوري الأوروبي: ميلان يصطدم بمانشستر يونايتد.. وروما ضد شاختار
• أياكس يواجه يونج بويز .. أولمبياكوس امام آرسنال في الدوري الأوروبي
• بشكتاش يواصل مزاحمة جالطة سراي على قمة الدوري التركي
• بني ياس يعزز تواجده في المركز الثالث.. والنصر يهزم حتا
• الجزيرة يزيح الشارقة من القمة.. وفوز صعب لشباب الأهلي على خورفكان
• باريس سان جيرمان يمنح مبابي مهلة أخيرة من اجل التجديد
• فلامنجو يحتفظ بلقب الدوري البرازيلي برغم خسارته أمام ساو باولو
• بيرلو مدرب يوفنتوس يستبعد خضوع ديبالا لجراحة للتعافي من إصابته
• ريال مدريد يرفض التعاقد مع دوناروما حارس مرمى ميلان
• استبعاد بيانيتش من قائمة برشلونة أمام إشبيلية في الدوري الاسباني
• مانشستر سيتي يجهز أمواله لثنائي دورتموند (هالاند ورينا)
• رئيس أتالانتا يفتح النار على حكم مواجهة ريال مدريد
• كورونا يواصل ضرباته لتورينو.. واتجاه لتأجيل مباراة ثانية
• ركلات الترجيح تقود تونس لنصف نهائي كأس الأمم للشباب على حساب المغرب
• سولسكاير: بوجبا سيغيب طويلا عن الملاعب بسبب الاصابة
• ريفالدو: لا أستوعب الانتقادات الموجهة لزيدان
• كومان: أقبل دور الجاني في برشلونة.. وميسي يحتاج المساعدة
• فيراتي: بوكيتينو منحني الحرية.. وسنقاتل حتى النهاية
• بيولي: مانشستر يونايتد شاهد على اللحظات المجيدة في تاريخ ميلان
• بوكيتينو عن إصابة نيمار: كل شيء تحت السيطرة
• كلوب: موقف أليسون غير واضح.. وعشت تجربة مدرب شيفيلد
• فورلان: رونالدو وميسي فوق التصنيف.. رودريجيز: لا أحد يريدني في الريال 
• أنشيلوتي: أتمنى البقاء مع إيفرتون حتى افتتاح ملعبه




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12




* الهلال (-- : --) حي الوادي نيالا 15:45  الملاعب HD  الهلال 


* حي العرب بورتسودان (-- : --) الخرطوم الوطني 15:45  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26


* مانشستر سيتي (-- : --) وست هام يونايتد 14:30  beIN 2  الذهاب (1-1)


* وست بروميتش (-- : --) برايتون 17:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (1-1)


* ليدز يونايتد (-- : --) أستون فيلا 19:30  beIN 2  الذهاب (3-0)


* نيوكاسل يونايتد (-- : --) وولفرهامبتون 22:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (1-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* إيبار (-- : --) هويسكا 15:00  beIN 3  الذهاب (1-1)


* إشبيلية (-- : --) برشلونة 17:15  beIN 3  الذهاب (1-1)


* ألافيس (-- : --) أوساسونا 19:30  beIN 3  الذهاب (1-1)


* خيتافي (-- : --) فالنسيا 22:00  beIN 3  الذهاب (2-2)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24


* سبيزيا (-- : --) بارما 16:00  beIN 4  الذهاب (2-2)


* بولونيا (-- : --) لاتسيو 19:00  beIN 4  الذهاب (1-2)


* فيرونا (-- : --) يوفنتوس 21:45  beIN 4  الذهاب (1-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23


* بايرن ميونيخ (-- : --) كولن 16:30  SKY 2  الذهاب (2-1)


* فولفسبورج (-- : --) هيرتا برلين 16:30  SKY 5  الذهاب (1-1)


* شتوتجارت (-- : --) شالكه 16:30  SKY 4  الذهاب (1-1)


* بوروسيا دورتموند (-- : --) أرمينيا بيليفيلد 16:30  SKY 3  الذهاب (2-0)


* لايبزيج (-- : --) مونشنغلادباخ 19:30  SKY 1  الذهاب (0-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27


* بوردو (-- : --) ميتز 14:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (0-0)


* ديجون (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان 18:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (0-4)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* الباطن (-- : --) الوحدة 14:50  KSA 1  الذهاب (2-3)


* الاتفاق (-- : --) التعاون 17:15  KSA 2  الذهاب (1-1)


* الفيصلي (-- : --) الأهلي 19:30  KSA 1  الذهاب (1-2)


المباريات بتوقيت السودان (جرينتش +2)

..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12


* الاهلي الخرطوم (0 : 2) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
* الهلال كادوقلي (0 : 3) الشرطة القضارف
* الامل عطبرة (0 : 1) توتي الخرطوم 
* الهلال الابيض (0 : 0) الهلال الساحل
#ترتيب_الدوري_السوداني : الهلال (24) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (22) الامل (21) الأهلي مروي (20) الخرطوم (19)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* ليفانتي (1 : 1) أتلتيك بيلباو
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الاسباني : أتلتيكو مدريد (55) ريال مدريد (52) برشلونة (50) إشبيلية (48) سوسييداد (41)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24


* تورينو (تأجلت) ساسولو
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الايطالي : انتر ميلان (53) ميلان (49) يوفنتوس (45) روما (44) أتلانتا (43)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23


* فيردر بريمن (2 : 1) آينتراخت فرانكفورت
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الالماني : بايرن ميونيخ (49) لايبزيج (47) فولفسبورج (42) آينتراخت (42) باير ليفركوزن (37)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27


* رين (1 : 2) نيس
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الفرنسي : ليون (58) ليل (55) سان جيرمان (54) موناكو (52) لانس (40)

..................................................  .....


❖ #كأس_قطر  النهائي


* الدحيل (0 : 2) السد
#ملحوظة : السد بطلاً لكأس قطر

..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#معلقين_مباريات_الاسبوع_


#مباريات_السبت
بتوقيت بغداد
3:30 م مانشستر سيتي ضد وست هام تعليق سوار الذهب beIN 1 "
5:30 م بايرن ميونيخ ضد كولن ( غير منقولة عربياّ ) "
5:30 م بوروسيا دورتموند ضد أرمينيا بيلفيلد ( غير منقولة عربياّ ) "
6:15 م إشبيلية ضد برشلونة تعليق عصام الشوالي beIN 1 "
7 م ديجون ضد باريس سان جيرمان تعليق جواد بده beIN 6 "
8 م بولونيا ضد لاتسيو تعليق محمد بركات beIN 4 "
8:30 م لايبزيغ ضد بوروسيا مونشغلادباخ ( غير منقولة عربياّ ) "
10:45 م هيلاس فيرونا ضد يوفنتوس تعليق خليل البلوشي beIN 1 "
11 م خيتافي ضد فالنسيا تعليق أحمد فؤاد beIN 3 .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قرعة الدوري الأوروبي    

 - دور الـ16   





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كتب ناصر بابكر

ما علاقة أيمن اليماني "محلل أداء" ود. محمد كمال "طبيب" وبيبو ومحمد المصطفى "لاعبين" ليتم اخطارهم بطرد أنس نصر الدين "مدير الكرة"؟ وما هي الشرعية التي يستند إليها #اتحاد_الجماهير ليحدد من يعمل في محيط الفريق ومن لا يعمل؟ .. 


ما يحدث هذه الأيام أسوأ حتى مما ظل يفعله سوداكال منذ سنوات .. لا يمكن لجماهير ترفع شعار مصلحة الكيان أن تنقل حربها ضد الإدارة لمحيط الفريق .. لا يمكن لجماهير تتحدث عن كيان كبير أن تستصغر هذا الكيان لدرجة تحميل "مدير كرة" مسئولية ما يحدث بالنادي ..
 أنس نصر الدين صغير في السن وطالما أنه شاب صغير فطبيعي أن يفتقد للخبرة وهذا الأمر ليس عيبا .. وتقديم خدماته لفريق الكرة ليس عيبا بل محمدة وكل القريبين من محيط الفريق يدركون أنه مجتهد ونشيط ووجود أخطاء كبيرة كانت أم صغيرة في عمله أمر طبيعي لأنه في طور التعلم ويحسب له المبادرة والقبول بالعمل في مناخ وبيئة سيئة وفي ظل إدارة لا توفر الحد الأدنى من مقومات النجاح.. 
بالتأكيد أنس نصر الدين لا ينبغي أن يكون الرجل الأول في دائرة الكرة بنادي مثل المريخ والمؤكد أيضا أن هذه الوضعية ليست ذنبه لأن #سوداكال لو كان يدرك قيمة النادي الذي يترأسه لما جعل العمل في دائرة الكرة يقتصر على شخص واحد ويفتقد للخبرة ولو كان #سوداكال يعرف قيمة المريخ لكان انس نصر الدين الرجل الثالث في دائرة الكرة ليعمل تحت إدارة من هم أكثر خبرة ليستفيد من خبراتهم وحتى تتم عملية تواصل أجيال وتناقل تجارب وهو فكر بكل تأكيد بعيد كل البعد عن حسابات #سوداكال .. 
نقل الصراع الإداري إلى محيط الفريق سقطة تاريخية ولن تغتفر يا #الكندو ويا #علي_اسد وهي سقطة أسوأ من كل سقطات #سوداكال على مدار ثلاث سنوات .. 
مدير الكرة #موظف يربطه عقد عمل بالنادي .. الطبيب #موظف يربطه عقد عمل بالنادي .. مسئول المعدات #موظف يربطه عقد عمل بالنادي.. اللاعب #موظف يربطه عقد عمل بالنادي .. المدرب #موظف يربطه عقد عمل بالنادي .. .. عندما تمنح الجماهير نفسها حق طرد أي موظف بالقوة والتهديد والوعيد فتلك لعمري فوضى أسوأ مئات المرات من فوضى الإدارة وآثارها السلبية لا تقل سوءا عن آثار ما يفعله #سوداكال بالنادي .. 
ببساطة يمكن مستقبلا لأي فئة من الجماهير غير راضية عن أداء موظف أن تتجه لطرده بالقوة وتحديد بديله ووقتها سيكون على الدنيا السلام ولن ينعم المريخ باستقرار طوال تاريخه .. فمن يؤسس للفوضى سيحصد الدمار حاضراً ومستقبلاً .. 
#ابعدوا_فريق_الكرة_عن_الصراع_الاداري
#عار_يا_كندو_عار_يا_اسد_عار_اتحاد_الجماهير
#ارحل_يا_سوداكال








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توتي يكسب "الأمل" وإبراهومة يحقق نصره الأول .. والأهلة حبايب

  أُقيمت مساء اليوم الجمعة جولتين لحساب الأسبوع الثالث عشر من بطولة  الدوري الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشرين؛ حيث سيطر التعادل السلبي على  مجريات لقاء "الهلال الأُبيِّض" و"الهلال الساحلي" في المباراة التي  احتضنها ملعب "إستاد الخرطوم".

 وبالنتيجة رفع "التبلدي" رصيده إلى النقطة رقم "16"، بينما إرتفع رصيد  "البحَّارة" إلى "17" نقطة، ولم ينجح الساحلي في الخروج من دوامة النتائج  السيئة بحصده نقطة واحدة بعد "6" مباريات إنتهت بخسارة الفريق.

 فيما حسم "نادي توتي" الخرطومي نتيجة مباراته أمام "الأمل عطبرة" بهدف دون  رد خلال الجولة التي أقيمت على أرضية ملعب "نادي الأسرة" بالخرطوم ،  وبالنتيجة رفع "توتي" رصيده إلى "14" نقطة بينما حصد مدربه الجديد  "إبراهومة" أول ثلاث نقاط بعد فوزه الأول مع الفريق.

 ويدين النادي بنصره للاعب "نادر بابكر" صاحب الهدف الوحيد في الجولة، فيما  تجمد رصيد "فهود الشمال"عند الـ"21" نقطة في المركز الثالث من الترتيب  العام في انتظار ما ستسفر عنه نتائجة متبقي مباريات الأسبوع.
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الـهـــلال يواجه "الوادي" لتعزيز الصدارة والتحضير لــ بلوزداد


  يبحث "الهلال العاصمي" عن تعزيز صدارته للدوري الممتاز عصر اليوم السبت  عندما يستضيف على ملعبه بإمدرمان "حي الوادي- نيالا" في جولة مؤجلة من  الاسبوع الثاني عشر، ويدخل الأزرق الجولة في رصيده "24" نقطة في الصدارة  ولديه جولة في الأسبوع الثالث عشر للتساوي مع الاندية في عدد المباريات.

 ويطمح مدربه الصربي "زوران" تجاوز مرارة التعادل والخروج بنقطة أمام  "مازيمبي" الكونغولي عبر الفوز اليوم وبالتالي إعداد الفريق معنوياً قبل  التوجه إلى الجزائر لمواجهة "بلوزداد" في الجولة الثالثة من مجموعات أبطال  إفريقيا.

 الهلال أحدث تغيراً في الإطار الفني بإضافة الوطني "كمال الشغيل" أملاً في  المزيد في التواصل بين المدرب الصربي والاجواء المحلية ومعاونته للمزيد من  التقارب بينه وبين لاعبي الهلال من الوطنيين، وتعتبر جولة اليوم هي الظهور  الأول لـ"الشغيل".

 في المقابل يدخل "طوفان برلي" الجولة بنيّة إحداث المفاجأة والفوز على  الفرقة الزرقاء أو على الأقل تعطيل المتصدر والخروج بنقطة ويملك "الوادي"  في رصيده "18" نقطة في الترتيب السادس وكان قد فاز خلال الجولة الماضية على  "الأهلي الخرطوم".
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوطني يواجه "السوكرتا" في تحدي المراكز المتقدمة

  تُستأنف مباريات الدوري الممتاز في أسبوعه الثالث عشر من النسخة رقم "26"،  في الساعة (3:45) من عصر اليوم السبت، بلقاءٍ يجمع بين "حي العرب"  بورتسودان و"الخرطوم الوطني" على أرضية " إستاد الخرطوم"، ويدخل "السوكرتا"  الجولة بنيّة مواصلة الانتصارات بعد تفوقه على "الأهلي شندي" بهدفين مقابل  هدف، ووصوله إلى النقطة رقم "17" خلال الأسبوع السابق، ويحل الفريق في  الترتيب السابع للمنافسة.

 في المقابل يطمح "الكوماندوز" نحو مزاحمة أندية المقدمة بعد تفوقه على  "هلال كادوقلي" بهدفين مقابل هدف في الجولة الماضية، ويبحث "الوطني" عن  المراكز المؤهلة للتمثيل الخارجي، ويملك الفريق "19" نقطة في المركز  الخامس، ولم يسمي النادي مدرباً جديداً للفريق خلفاً لـ"إبراهومة" ويواصل  "الوطني" مبارياته تحت إشراف المدرب العام "احمد أبو الجاز".
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						نادي الأهلي الخرطوم يعلنها داوية 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز 
وفق تعميمٍ صحفي، السبت، أطّلع عليه”باج نيوز”.
أعلن نادي الأهلي الخرطوم عن عزمه التصعيد إلى كافة الجهات المعنية  لحفظ حقوق الفريق، جراء الأحداث التي شهدتها مباراته أمام المريخ في بطولة  الدوري الممتاز.
وحمّل نادي الأهلي الخرطوم، الشرطة مسؤولية خسارة الفريق أمام المريخ  في بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز، بسبب توّتر اللاعبين خلال مجريات  المباراة على خلفية مشادة حدثت بشأن الحافلة التي تقلّ البعثة.



وقال  النادي بحسب تعميمٍ صحفي، السبت، إنّ بعثة الفريق تعرّضت إلى مضايقاتٍ عند  الدخول قبل المباراة، ما انعكس سلبًا على روح اللاعبين، وأفقدهم التركيز  وسهّل مهمة المنافس.
وأشار الأهلي إلى أنّ المشاحنات التى تدور فى الساحة المريخية بين فئات  مختلفة أدّى إلى تشدّد الشرطة عند دخول الحافلة التى تقلّ لاعبى الأهلى  بحجة أنّ بينهم جماهير مريخية وهو ما رفضه اللاعبون بالحافلة.
وأضاف” نحمّل الشرطة مسوؤلية ذلك التأثير على اللاعبين الذين أدّوا  المباراة بتأثير التعنيف والتشدّد الذي قوبلت به عربة الترحيل الخاصة  بالفريق والوعد الذي تلقوه من الشرطة بالمحاسبة بعد نهاية المباراة”.



وشدّد نادي الأهلي الخرطوم على أنّ الإجراءات الخاصة بالملاعب من صميم مهام أمن الملاعب لا الشرطة.
وأضاف” النظام فى الملعب مهمة أمن الملاعب وليس الشرطة التى تدخل فى حالاتٍ  معروفة ومنصوص عليها وبعلم مراقب المباراة وهو ما لم يحدث قبل وبعد  المباراة”.
والجمعة، خسر الأهلي الخرطوم أمام المريخ بهدفين دون مقابل في المباراة التي جرت ضمن المرحلة العاشرة من الدوري السوداني الممتاز.
وكانت الشرطة قد ألقت القبض على ثلاثة من لاعبي الأهلي الخرطوم، إثر مشاداتٍ كلامية.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مواعيد مباريات المريخ القادمة في كل المسابقات :-

4 مباريات في دوري الأبطال

5 مباريات في الدوري الممتاز





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*&التازي في الخرطوم نهاية الاسبوع الحالي .




بدرالدين مختار
تؤكد مصادرنا في El Capitan - SDN وصول الرئيس الشرفي للمريخ مع نهاية الاسبوع الحالي لأستخراج العضويه ومقابلة كل رموز وتجمعات المريخ قبل الوصول الى الجمعية العمومية ويخطط التازي للترشيح لرئاسة النادي في الفترة المقبلة وتكليف احد اللاعبين السابقين لأداره الفريق.
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اخبار عن مبادرة تجمع بين رئيس مجلس المريخ ادم سوداكال و مجموعة اتحاد جماهير المريخ مع تشريف من الاتحاد العام بحضور البروف كمال شداد ، تمت الموافقة بين الاطراف الثلاثة و لكن لم تحدد يحدد موعد الاجتماع بعد 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يفاجيء جماهيره بالحكم درمة
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ فاجأ مجلس  ادارة نادي المريخ بالحكم المعروف في التسيعنات الصارم عبد الرحمن درمة  كمسئول عن معسكرات فريق الكرة ويعد درمة من الفئة المميزة في جيل التسعينات  وقدم مستويات مميزة وكان حكما مهابا ومطاع في قراراته وادار مباريات القمة  ونجح في نقلها الى بر الامان

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سلة المريخ تواجه الألماني عند 03:45 عصرًا على ملعب طلعت فريد في ختام مباريات الفريق بالدورة الأولى لدوري السلة بولاية الخرطوم 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة
د. مزمل أبو القاسم
دمار المريخ مسئولية الدكتاتور


* التدمير الممنهج الذي حدث لأكبر أندية السودان على مدى أكثر من ثلاث سنوات يُعد مسئولية مباشرة لرئيس اتحاد الكرة، الذي حمى ورعى مجلساً متشاكساً ومخرباً، فقد مشروعيته باستقالة أكثر من نصف أعضائه بعد أقل من عام من تاريخ انتخابه في شهر أكتوبر من العام 2017!
* تدخلت السلطة الرياضية في ولاية الخرطوم لتصحيح الوضع المختل في نادي المريخ، وأفتت بفقدان المجلس لشرعيته، بعد أن حققت المفوضية في تفاصيل ما يدور فيه، وتم تعيين لجنة تسيير بقيادة الأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني، لكن شداد تدخل لإجهاض ذلك القرار، ورعى السرطان الذي استشرى في جسد المريخ حتى دمر كل جميلٍ فيه.
* تم تكوين لجنة لتقصي الحقائق حول مدى شرعية المجلس، فغالطت الحقائق وأفتت بعدم انهياره، بعد أن أقدم بعض أعضائه على سحب استقالاتهم بعد شهور من تقديمها، وأنكروها بيمينٍ مغلظ!
* لتمكين المجلس من الاستمرار بأي نهج تم مزج الجدد بالقدامى، بمبادرة من بعض نواب رئيس الاتحاد، فأنتجت الخطوة مسخاً مشوهاً، فاقم أزمة المريخ، مع أننا نحفظ لود الشيخ ورفاقه أنهم عالجوا مشاكل كبيرة، وسددوا ديوناً كبيرة للاعبين أجانب ومدربين، وسجلوا بعض اللاعبين الوطنيين المميزين (مثل تيري وحمزة داوود).
* استمرت الملهاة وتفاقمت أكثر بعد استقالة وَد الشيخ ورفاقه، ليعود سوداكال للرئاسة، وينقسم المجلس مجدداً، ويقدم أسوأ نموذج للعمل الإداري العشوائي في تاريخ المريخ.
* وقتها كانت مجموعة التحالف بقيادة الكندو وعلي أسد قريبةً من شداد، الذي استعان بها لتمرير قرار استئناف الدوري الممتاز، واستخدمها لكسر إجماع الأندية، فنفذت مخططه على أكمل وجه.
* في ذلك الوقت صرَّح شداد منكراً رئاسة سوداكال للمريخ، وقال إنه لن يعترف به لجهة أن ترشيحه للرئاسة لم يُعرض على جمعية المريخ العمومية، وما أن قدم له سوداكال فروض الولاء والطاعة حتى قلب ظهر المجن للمجموعة الأخرى، وتنكر لها، وأصبح الداعم الأول لسوداكال ومن تبقوا معه، وعددهم لا يتجاوز الأربعة.
* الملخص أعلاه يؤكد أن رئيس اتحاد الكرة هو الراعي الرسمي، والداعم الأول للفوضى والخراب والدمار والصراعات الإدارية التي قصمت ظهر النادي الكبير، وحولته إلى أثر بعد عين.
* عندما تدخلت اللجنة القانونية للاتحاد بغرض تعيين لجنة تطبيع لنادي المريخ عقب انهيار مجلسه، أسوةً بما فعلته في نادي الهلال تدخل شداد ومنعها من اتخاذ القرار، بادعاء أن أعضاء الاتحاد مستقلون ولا يجوز التدخل في شئونهم.
* فعل ذلك وناقض نفسه ناسياً أو متناسياً أن اتخاده تدخل في شئون الأعضاء بقراراتٍ حلٍ  وتعيين وتعطيل لجمعيات عمومية أكثر من ثلاثين مرة، بل صعّد القضية وعقدها بتدويلها ورفع مذكرة إلى الفيفا كي يقطع الطريق على مجلسه الذي رفض اعتماد مخرجات الجمعية العمومية العبثية التي عقدها المجلس المتناحر.
* عجز مجلس إدارة الاتحاد بسبب ضعفه وهوانه في التصدي للدكتاتور الذي ازدرى قراره، وفشلت اللجنة التي كونها المجلس في ابتداع حل لأزمة المريخ لأن رئيس الاتحاد أسبل غطاء الستر والحماية على مجلس متناحر سلّم قياده لشداد سعياً لنيل حمايته وتمكينه من الاستمرار في حكم النادي الكبير بأي نهج.
* لولا دعم الرئيس الفاسد لمجلس الخراب المتشاكس لما سلم من الحل بعد فقدانه لنصابه القانوني قبل أكثر من عامين.
* ولولا تدخلات شداد السالبة والمتتالية في الشأن المريخي لما تسنم سوداكال رئاسة المريخ، ليكمل مسيرة الخراب التي بدأت في خواتيم العام 2017!
* المحصلة بقاء مجلسٍ فقد شرعيته بانتهاء ولاية في شهر أكتوبر من العام الماضي، واستمرار حلقات الخراب المتصاعد تبعاً لتصاعد الخلافات بين مجموعتي سوداكال والتحالف في المجلس نفسه، وقد تابعنا المهازل والمساخر التي حدثت مؤخراً في ملفي العضوية والإستاد، وكيف تصعدت لتصل أقسام الشرطة والنيابات.
* ساهم شداد بنصيب الأسد في تدمير المريخ، وغذى الصراع المحتدم داخل المجلس، وانحاز لسوداكال كي يفرضه رئيساً على كل أهل المريخ، وقفل الطريق أمام كل الحلول التي سعى مجلسه إلى إبرامها، فدفع فريق المريخ الثمن غالياً، بهزائم مجلجلة، ونتائج مخجلة، تعتبر الأسوأ للزعيم على مدى تاريخه الطويل.
* على أهل المريخ أن يواجها خصمهم الساعي إلى تدمير ناديهم بالصرامة التي يستحقها، فسوداكال مجرد مخلب قط في يد الدكتاتور، وما كان ليستمر في حكم النادي وتدميره لولا الحماية والدعم الكبير والرعاية المستمرة التي وفرها له فاسد اتحاد الخراب.
* غضبة جماهير المريخ ينبغي أن تتوجه إلى من رعى الخراب وساند الدمار ودسّ أنفه واستخدم نفوذه لإبقاء المريخ ضعيفاً ومشتتاً تحت إمرة أضعف مجلس وأسوأ رئيس في تاريخ المريخ العظيم.
* أصل العلة يكمن في الخرطوم (2)، حيث تقع مباني اتحاد الفساد العام، وليس في العرضة جنوب ولا المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ.
آخر الحقائق
* التجمعات والتظاهرات والمسيرات ينبغي أن تتوجه إلى الاتحاد وليس لمبنى المكتب التنفيذي.
* إذا أرادت جماهير المريخ أن تعتصم فعليها أن تفعل ذلك داخل مباني اتحاد الكرة.
* طالما أن رئيس اتحاد الفساد يرعى الفوضى فعليه أن يتحمل نتائجها وأزارها.
* الحل بيد جماهير المريخ المليونية، بعد أن اختار رئيس اتحاد الفساد تغييب القانون وفرض وصايته على النادي الكبير.
* لا تلوموا اللاعبين ولا المدرب.
* لوموا واسألوا وحاسبوا من فرض على أمة المريخ مجلساً هزيلاً لم يوفر للفريق ولاعبيه أبسط مقومات النجاح.
* قالها نواب رئيس الاتحاد وأعضاء المجلس.
* شداد هو المسئول الأول عن الفوضى التي تحدث في المريخ.
* صدر ذلك التصريح من البروف محمد جلال، نائب رئيس الاتحاد رئيس اللجنة القانونية وشئون الأعضاء.
* وأتى على لسان اللواء شرطة د. عامر عبد الرحمن، النائب الأول لرئيس الاتحاد، رئيس اللجنة التي كلفها المجلس بمتابعة ملف المريخ.
* وصدر كذلك من عدد من أعضاء المجلس بقيادة محمد سليمان حلفا ومعتز الشاعر وآخرين.
* لو صحّ أن شداد خاطب الفيفا مدعياً أن أزمة المريخ الإدارية انتهت فتلك كارثة ينبغي أن يحاسب عليها بصرامة.
* لا نستبعد أن يتعمد تضليل الفيفا بأكاذيب قبيحة، فقد فعل ذلك قبلاً عندما زعم أن المريخ أجاز نظاماً أساسياً متوافقاً مع النظام الأساسي للاتحاد.
* نتوقع من أعضاء المجلس أن يتصدوا لرئيسهم الفاسد الكاذب ليمنعوه من مواصلة تدمير أكبر أندية السودان.
* وعلى جماهير المريخ أن تتصدى له لتوقف تدخلاته السالبة والمخربة في شأن ناديها.
* حماية المريخ من طوفان الخراب مسئولية جماهير المريخ قبل أقطابه.
* ما عاد الصبر على ما يفعله فاسد الاتحاد ممكناً ولا مقبولاً.
* دفع المريخ ثمن عبث الدكتاتور بشئونه غالياً، على حساب سمعته ومكانته المحلية والخارجية.
* الحل ليس في الاستعانة بمجموعة أسد والكندو، لأنها تمثل جزءاً لا يتجزأ من البلاء الذي وقع على المريخ على مدى ثلاث سنوات كالحة.
* من رعى الخراب ودعمه لا يمكن أن يصبح جزءاً من الحل.
* ولا يصح أن يُنتظر منه الإصلاح.
* هم وسوداكال في السوء سواء.
* بل هم أسوأ منه، لأنهم مكنوه من تولي منصب لم يكن يحلم حتى في المنام بالتربع عليه.
* أوصلوه إلى رئاسة المريخ وهو حبيس في سجن كوبر، وجاءوا اليوم يتباكون من ما فعله بهم.
* انقلب عليهم فانقلبوا عليه.
* موقفهم منه لا ينطلق من حرص على مصلحة المريخ.
* على جماهير المريخ أن تكنسهم معه.
* وعليها أن توجه غضبتها إلى الفاسد المخرب الذي فرضهم على أمة المريخ ورعى خرابهم ودمارهم الممنهج للنادي الكبير.
* الحقوق تنتزع.
#فضلا اعمل متابعة لتصلك كل الاخبار 
* والمريخ الكبير محروس بجماهيره الوفية.
* آخر خبر: إما أن يكون المريخ أو لا يكون.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبر بيان رسمي الكورفا سود تؤيد حراك الجماهير لاقتلاع سوداكال

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
            بيان مهم
قال تعالى : (اسْتِكْبَارًا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَكْرَ السَّيِّئِ غڑ وَلَا يَحِيقُ الْمَكْرُ السَّيِّئُ إِلَّا بِأَهْلِهِ غڑ فَهَلْ يَنظُرُونَ إِلَّا سُنَّتَ الْأَوَّلِينَ غڑ  ...) صدق الله العظيم 

لا يخفى على أحد سوء الحال الذي وصل إليه المريخ في ظل وجود الرئيس (الارذل) آدم سودكال 'سوء لم يتوقعه أكثر المتشائمين بل آلد الأعداء.. 
دوما تحرك الرجال كبار النوازل وجمهور المريخ للتغيير قادر لأنه يزلزل الأرض تحت ارجل العابثين ممن رمتهم الأقدار  فتربعوا بخيلاء على كرسي المريخ الذي جلس عليه الافذاذ وسطروا تاريخا يحكي لكل جيل فيرفع هامته بكل فخر واعتزاز... ولأن المريخ يمر بظروف معقده سببها محتال زمانه لا يفك طلاسمها الا مناصروه العاشقين فقد حان وقت التغيير بكل السبل المشروعة وغير المشروعة التي تحقق المراد حتى تعود للمارد الاحمر عافيته بعد ان اذاقه اللئام كل أصناف التعطيل والذل والهوان ولكن هيهات فالزعيم ترسانة تحميه أمام كل منحط ساقط..
تابعنا التهديد بفتح بلاغات جنائيه في مواجهة جماهير المريخ عبر بيان من سوداكال.. فنحن في قلب المريخ زمانا ومكانا.... نتحداه ان يبارح هو محبسه وليأتي في يده البلاغات ونحن له بالمرصاد ولكل من يلعب بالنار. 
لكل ماسبق نعلن تقدمنا الصفوف في مسيرة بتر السرطان من جسد المريخ بكل قوة مع الحراك الجماهيري لاقتلاع هذا النبت ورميه في سلة المهملات لأن من يلعب بالمريخ مكانه موضع النفايات ..نحن مع الحراك وفق مبادئنا التي امنا بها  وسرنا عليها صامدين في وجه الرياح ودون المساس بالديمقراطية التي ارتضيناها كوسيلة للتربع على عرش النادي العظيم ونحن معها بكامل عضويتنا حتى تتوحد الأمة المريخية في كل أمر يرفع من شأن النادي العظيم وضد شتاتها لأن الشتات يولد الهوان 

صوتنا يهز الكون ينادي*** يظهر خوف في كل جبان 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعيين "الشغيل".. هل يدفع "زوران" للرحيل

  قرر مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال أخيراً وبشكل رسمي التحرك في ملف الإطار الفني  لفريق كرة القدم الأول بعدما نصّب المدرب الوطني "كمال الشغيل" في وظيفة  المدرب العام، ضمن الجهاز الذي يقوده الصربي "زوران مانولوفيتش"، في خطوة  تبدو في ظاهرها لدعم العمل الفني بالفريق بعد التعثرات الأخيرة على الصعيد  القاري، بينما يُمكن أن تُقرأ على أوجه عدّة.

 اشترط "زوران" منذ أن أكمل إتفاقه للعمل مع الهلال في اكتوبر من العام  المنصرم أن يتولى إختيار الطاقم الذي يعمل برفقته، وهو الشرط الذي قبلت به  "لجنة التطبيع" بنادي الهلال، بينما تم تزكية قائد الفريق السابق "محمد  أحمد بشير بشه" للعمل كـ"محلل أداء"، وهي تقتصر على تقديم المعلومات  والتحليلات عن الفريق والمنافسين، دون تدخل أو دور صريح في العمل التدريبي.

 ووافق الهلال على إستقدام البوسني "عدنان هودزيتش" للعمل كمدرب مساعد بطلب  من "زوران" نفسه، حيث تجمع بين الرجلين علاقة ممتدة من العمل بدأت في  "أنغولا" رفقة فريق "بريميرو دو أغوستو" قبل أن تنتقل الى المغرب مع فريق  "الوداد"، لكن "عدنان" نفسه لم يستطع الإستمرار مع "زوران" ودخلا في خلافات  انتهت بحزم البوسني أمتعته في هدوء ومغادرة النادي الأزرق، وهو أمر سبق له  الحدوث إبان فترة "زوران" في المغرب.

 وظلّ "زوران" يقوم لوحده بكل شئ في تدريبات اللاعبين بمساعدة متحفّظة من  "بشة" الذى آثر الصمت تماماً في الفترة الأخيرة، وشهدت رحلة الهلال الى  جنوب إفريقيا لمواجهة "صن داونز" في أبطال إفريقيا غياب التونسي "مهدي  مرزوق"، المُعد البدني للفريق، بسبب فشله في الحصول على تأشيرة دخول لجنوب  إفريقيا، ليعمل "زوران" بمفرده مع اللاعبين ويقوم بأكثر من دور قبل  المباراة التي شهدت خسارة الهلال بثنائية بيضاء.

 وعزمت "لجنة التطبيع" على إلزام الصربي بضرورة تواجد مدرب وطني بجانبه على  دكة البدلاء ليساعده ويوصل الرساله للاعبين، وكان لاعب الفريق السابق  "مبارك سلمان" الأقرب لمرافقة "زوران" غير أن تمسَّك ناديه دفع الهلال  للإستعانة بخيار المدرب "كمال الشغيل".

 وعلم #سبورتاق أن رأياً تشكَّل وتمدّد داخل "لجنة التطبيع" بضرورة  الإستغناء عن "زوران" خاصةً بعد تعادل الهلال بملعبه أمام "مازيمبي" في  الجولة الثانية من مجموعات أبطال إفريقيا، الأمر الذي أضعف من حظوظ الفريق  الأزرق في الترشح للمرحلة المقبلة، ويُعتقد أن خطوة تعيين "الشغيل" الهدف  منها إعادة هيكلة ملف التدريب في الفريق والتي قد تنتهي برحيل "زوران" خلال  الفترة المقبلة.

 ويُعرف عن "زوران" حدته في التعامل مع مساعديه وشهدت تجربته مع "الوداد  المغربي" عدة خلافات مع مساعديه من الوطنيين، حيث شهدت خلافاً كبيراً مع  المدرب المغربي "فؤاد الصحابي" انتهى برحيل الأخير، وقال "زوران" وقتها في  حوار عن "الصحابي"، أنه ليس احترافي في عمله، مضيفا أنه قام بتصرفات غريبة  أساءت له وأبانت عن عدم احترافيته، بينما وصف "الصحابي" المدرب الصربي  بـ"النكرة" وأنه نادم على العمل معه.

 كما سبق لـ"زوران"، ان استغنى عن مدرب اللياقة بفريق الوداد "مناف نابي"، بداعي إختلاف رؤيتهما حول العمل المطلوب.

 وتؤكد متابعات #سبورتاق أن حالة عدم الرضا عن "زوران" قد بلغت مداها داخل  البيت الأزرق وأن قرار رحيله بالإستقالة أو الإقالة ربما بات أقرب من أيِّ  وقت.
*

----------

